# Curing soap in a cold garage/shed in winter



## SoaperMom (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi all, I've been looking through the archives but haven't found any information about this so I'm hoping someone here can help me with this problem.   

When I made soap years ago I was able to cure my soaps in a closet with louvered doors but we've moved to a different house and my DH has taken in a ton of cats who have free reign all over the house.  javascript:emoticon (':roll:') Our house has very small closets and they're all full of clothes.  I can lock the cats out of the kitchen while I'm making soap but I can't keep them out for weeks while the soap cures and as anyone with cats can tell you, they won't leave it alone if I just put them on a open shelving unit somewhere in the house.  So since I don't want "furry" soap or soap with teeth or claw marks in it, I'm thinking about putting my cut soap bars out in the garage/shed to dry (I hot process my soap so basically they only have to dry out).

With winter coming on, I wonder if the soap will dry when it's freezing cold outside or if they'll just freeze and not dry at all.  

Eventually I want DH to build me an semi-enclosed drying case but it's not a high priority for him so there is no telling when I'll actually get it (if ever).

Have any of you cured your soap in an unheated garage/shed?

Thanks so much!
Kelly Dawn :roll:


----------



## Dalziel (Nov 9, 2008)

i would be interested in a similar answer.


----------



## carebear (Nov 9, 2008)

it can really slow the cure/drying (evaporation is slowed), and there are issues with temperature fluctuations - they can cause condensation and "oiling out".  I know cause I tried.

oh, and mice eat soap.  they LOVE soap.


----------



## mjmccauley (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't have a lot of knowledge in soap making, but freezing temperatures...I do.  I would expect that the same thing that happens to food that you take out of the freezer would happen with your soap.  As soon as it would hit a warmer temperature the product will start to sweat and turn mushy.  And if it is a big temp fluctuation, you could run into some possibly slimy soap.


----------



## Deda (Nov 10, 2008)

carebear said:
			
		

> oh, and mice eat soap.  they LOVE soap.



A Yep - the place I used to work had to toss several 100 bars of soap a few years ago because of the little buggars.

Could you try under the bed storage boxes with airholes cut out and some wire racks inside to separate the layers?


----------



## chrisinflorida (Nov 10, 2008)

I cure my soaps in a dresser.

Chris


----------



## SoaperMom (Nov 10, 2008)

ACK!  I hadn't thought about mice.  I think I'd rather have cat hair on my soap than mouse droppings. eewww
So, I guess I'm off to the garage sales and thrift stores for a old dresser.
Thanks for all the help folks!!!
Kelly Dawn


----------



## SoapyScrubs (Nov 11, 2008)

I guess the mice thought it smelled too yummy to pass up.


----------



## heartsong (Nov 12, 2008)

*storage*

my dear hubby got some track and wire shelves for me from lowes-the kind for closet systems and put the up in my sewing/crafts room.  i place the shelves close together -about 8-10" above eachother,and up high. about 5 feet.  you'd be amazed how many soaps can dry on 4-6 foot lengths!

oh, i use the giant sized plastic needlepoint canvas on top of the racks, which keeps my soap from falling between the wire.  the air circulation is great!


----------



## Deda (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: storage*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> my dear hubby got some track and wire shelves for me from lowes-the kind for closet systems and put the up in my sewing/crafts room.  i place the shelves close together -about 8-10" above eachother,and up high. about 5 feet.  you'd be amazed how many soaps can dry on 4-6 foot lengths!
> 
> oh, i use the giant sized plastic needlepoint canvas on top of the racks, which keeps my soap from falling between the wire.  the air circulation is great!



Great idea.  I think I have some of that canvas!


----------



## SoaperMom (Nov 13, 2008)

Excellent idea!  That would work perfectly in the spare bedroom.  I could easily drape the top of the soap with a sheet to keep anything from drifting down on them.
Thanks!
Kelly Dawn


----------



## IanT (Nov 14, 2008)

carebear said:
			
		

> it can really slow the cure/drying (evaporation is slowed), and there are issues with temperature fluctuations - they can cause condensation and "oiling out".  I know cause I tried.
> 
> oh, and mice eat soap.  they LOVE soap.



thats crazy!! why do they eat soap!?!


----------

